# barracuda pict from land!!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

didnt say with a pole caught this critter in my bait hole bout a mile inland!! it be a prety good bait hole! for any locals its not the bridge.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

and that busted thumb came from a hammer!! that hurt for sure.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ol' Steve from the tackle shop claims he caught one in there a few years back. You'll find all sorts of strange little fishes in there. I caught a baby mangrove snapper there once.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

were the bridge??? this didnt come from there. I gots me a private bait hole


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

You use him for bait:fishing: Hope he didnt get those teeth in your net


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

na took a pict. had to imagine the looks i would get if i told people i caught a barracude a mile inland with no pict!!!! I'd be banned from this site.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im gonna post a better pic of em hold on.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, maybe not the same bait hole but I have heard of them up in the creeks.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I was prety suprised to see em. wish i had a bait hole wit some 40 pounders in it!!!...................................................wait a minute 40ld cudas in my bait hole...................................scratch that.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, you don't want any cudas in your bait hole. I had one go airborne last year and hit me in the shoulder after I hooked it. Good thing it's mouth was closed or I probably would have died of blood loss.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Well that to but i was thinkin it wouldnt be much of a *bait* hole left wit 40lb cudas in it.opcorn:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i have seen cuda beenly taken on a SC pier on bottom rig with shrimp. other than the tropics i do not think they are very common inshore.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

my knowledge the same. I thought it was deffinatly worth the pict and the post.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

If you guys are talking about the bridge hole- I caught a dozen tarpon there last year that were only 6 inches long in my castnet while catching mullet. Funny thing is that tarpon that small look exactly like fully adult tarpon!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Smashed said:


> If you guys are talking about the bridge hole- I caught a dozen tarpon there last year that were only 6 inches long in my castnet while catching mullet. Funny thing is that tarpon that small look exactly like fully adult tarpon!


are you sure they were not some type of bunker/shad/herring


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

baby tarpon are pretty distinct, would love to have one in a saltwater tank, baby dolphin and sailfish look like minis too i think an aquarium should put baby gamefish in a tank. now that would be sweet


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

it *wasnt* the bridge And im sure they were tarpon he caught. I have caught many in the bait holes around here. tarpon are a very common gamefish here. In fact i saw two 60 pounders that were hooked off the pier this year. they are most common around little tybee and the sounds.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Yea, they were definately tarpon, and not ladyfish, either. I've hooked some big ones in Ossabaw Sound before and these little guys looked like miniature versions of the adults. 

On a side note, it looks like the Tybee beach renourishment project has been delayed. The good fishing will be extended for a few more months hopefully. This could be the year of the "running of the bulls"!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Do y'all remember that monster I hooked on that big bluefish on a king rig? There's a ton of tarpon in Georgia and they don't get the pressure that they do in Florida.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

e-man i remember that. There were two hooked this year!! I spotted a solid acre of em bout 250-300yrds off the north corner about 2 months ago.


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

*PA tiger muskie*

barracudda are nothing compared to muskie!


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

*fresh water king*

Here is the fish I cought at keystone lake.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

That's one heck of a smallmouth. Pound for pound the hardest fighting fish I've ever caught. As far as the Muskie vs. Cuda thing, I'm not sure but as a betting man I'd take the cuda. Those mugs have an off the charts intelligence level for a fish and are fast as #$%^.


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

i hear ya man. I just like to jerk clinders chain. He keeps telling me that he is going to come up here and try muskie fishing but never makes it. The small mouth was 3lbs 15 once. it took almost 20 min to bring him in on a light rod with a mitchell 300xe with 8 lbs test. As far as comparing cudas to muskie. cudas are faster but muskie are stronger. At least that is my personal experience. A cudda 30 inches on 20lbs test will come in within 5-10 min. A 30 inch muskie will take 10-15 min without snaping your line.


----------

